# Интернет > Графика >  Помогите скачать)))

## Артёмкоу

Дайте какую-нибудь ссылочку на скачку Фотошопа, а то нигде нет:confused:

----------


## kalinov

Держи - Photoshop CS 4.rar

----------


## Артёмкоу

ага, ток не идёт У меня виста(((

----------


## kalinov

> ага, ток не идёт У меня виста(((


А ты поставь режим совместимости с windows xp в свойствах программы.

----------


## Артёмкоу

а по подробнее, где именно?

----------


## kalinov

На ярлыке программы жмешь правую кнопку мыши, далее "свойства", и переходишь на вкладку "совместимость", там настраиваешь под свои нужды.

----------


## Antilop

Уважаемые, дайте приобщиться к фотошопу.....)))))

----------


## kronia777

дайте ссылочку пожалуйста...

----------


## SerXio

> Держи - Photoshop CS 4.rar


kalinov, а CS5 нету? )

----------


## Gridaria

"Файл удален с сервера" - грузаните ещё разок, пожалуйста!

----------


## mehdi1998

.... CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 15.2.0.686 [Английский + Русский] by Krokoz + лекарство ....

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3967237

----------


## Ser55

А что именно!?

----------


## Fyala

Поделитесь кто-нибудь ссылкой на Фотошоп с ключиком ( чтоб без всяких телефонов можнл было скачать). Можно старенькую какую-нибудь версию.А то все старые ссылки недействительные.:(

----------


## MarsRip

> Поделитесь кто-нибудь ссылкой на Фотошоп с ключиком ( чтоб без всяких телефонов можнл было скачать). Можно старенькую какую-нибудь версию.А то все старые ссылки недействительные.:(


Вы конкретнее напишите, OS какая у вас ?

----------

EVG_Goga (31.10.2020)

----------


## EVG_Goga

На винду скиньте пж а то  все ссылки выше заблочены

----------


## EVG_Goga

На винду скиньте пожалуйста, то  все ссылки выше заблочены

----------

